# ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*APR is having a "Moving Sale" as they are just about to start moving into their new 12-acre campus. They want to clear out some inventory before they begin the move...*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

Trying to tempt me I see.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 (EK20)*


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

Thanks for hooking my buddy up with the APR chip and intake for his MKV today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We were about ready to light that intake on fire.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 (EK20)*

I know what you mean!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_I know what you mean!!









There are some things we can tackle on our own. That intake was not one of them.








No clue why VW designed the intake system like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

One week left to take advantage of the APR Moving Sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

Sale ends this Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

Sale ends at midnight tonight (online sales). We're here till at least 6pm PST so get your orders in before prices go back up. Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the sale and for your continued supprt!


----------

